
Man’s hoard of nearly 5,000 guns shows ease of amassing arms - stevewilhelm
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/12/03/us-usa-guns-stockpile-insight-idUSKBN0TM2LU20151203#xfyllGgqh89J7dls.97
======
DrScump

       hundreds have had their serial numbers removed
    

That, in itself, is criminal activity.

